# Bolens G174 Location of Hydraulic filter



## patrickgg (Jun 17, 2020)

Hey everyone. i just recently purchased an old bolens g174 iseki tractor. I want to change the hydraulic filter and clean the screens. questions are what hydraulic filter (looks like the screw on cylinder type) do i need (part number or link or maybe size specifications) do i need. and also how do i find the screens what are there locations.


----------

